# [KDE]KDE 4.4 no se quiere instalar(paq. bloqueados)(cerrado)

## phyro

Luego de que me cansara de esperar a KDE 4.4 en la rama stable de Gentoo  :Very Happy:  , intenté instalarlo.

Al hacerlo, obtengo lo siguiente:

http://pastebin.com/N7Sh53xR

O sea, paquetes que se bloquean  :Neutral:  .

Mi /etc/portage/package.keywords :

http://pastebin.com/dE4eVjqP

La parte de KDE 4.4 la saqué del siguiente post(creo):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6207218-highlight-.html#6207218

Mi emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================                                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1      

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Apr 2010 02:00:03 +0000                                                           

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                                 

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                                

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                   

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                                                

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                           

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3                                                                        

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                                   

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                  

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                  

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                      

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                           

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                             

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                  

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                               

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                              

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                          

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                    

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"                                                                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                               

LINGUAS="es en"                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gzip hal hddtemp iconv immqt-bc ipv6 jabber java jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad melt mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl secure-delete semantic-desktop session smp spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Y como no pude solucionarlo, pregunto aquí ^^ . ¡Gracias desde ya!.

PD: Usé el buscador(me cansé) sin éxito. Probablemente busqué mal   :Embarassed:  .Last edited by phyro on Sat Apr 03, 2010 4:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un emerge -Cav todo lo que se bloquee. y vas a tener que ir desenmascarando dependencia por dependencia...

es un dolor de testiculo...

casi que te conviene pasarte a ~arch

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace un emerge -Cav todo lo que se bloquee. y vas a tener que ir desenmascarando dependencia por dependencia...
> 
> es un dolor de testiculo...
> 
> casi que te conviene pasarte a ~arch

 

O sea, ¿desinstalar todo KDE, y reinstalarlo?.

----------

## pelelademadera

no es precisamente kde en gral lo que molesta...

o sea, qt-* es lo que jode al pasar de kde 4.3 a kde 4.4

pero en tu caso, ademas de tener esos problemas, tenes problemas con otras dependencias, ya que estas tratando de emerger un paquete de la rama inestable estando en rama estable, y el problema es que ese paquete a emerger tiene montones de dependencias, o sea, es un paquete grande.

sumado a que cuando emergas kde, vas a tener que ir desenmascarando konsole, kmix y todas las apps que uses de kde.

mi recomendacion, bajate un sistem rescue cd, y hace una imagen de tu particion /

estimo que tenes separadas al menos la / y el /home, y tenes algo de espacio

una vez que bajes el system rescue cd, monta la particion /home y hace una imagen de tu disco / grabandolo en home.

una vez que tengas eso, pasate a ~x64. y de ultima, vas enmascarando las cosas que no quieras actualizar si lo quieres probar.

te va a dar dolores de cabeza hacer semejante hibrido entre inestable/estable

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no es precisamente kde en gral lo que molesta...
> 
> o sea, qt-* es lo que jode al pasar de kde 4.3 a kde 4.4
> 
> pero en tu caso, ademas de tener esos problemas, tenes problemas con otras dependencias, ya que estas tratando de emerger un paquete de la rama inestable estando en rama estable, y el problema es que ese paquete a emerger tiene montones de dependencias, o sea, es un paquete grande.
> ...

 

¿Cuáles dependencias?. Además de qtcurve-qt4 y aurorae. Bah, porque ví que esos dos molestan y lo demás son paquetes de KDE que se bloquean mutuamente.

¡Gracias!

----------

## pelelademadera

hace una cosa sino.

chequea lo que dice tu fichero /var/lib/portage/world

en mi caso tengo esto:

 *Quote:*   

> ***
> 
> kde-base/ark
> 
> kde-base/dolphin
> ...

 

hace un emerge -C todos estos paquetes...

luego intenta hacer el upgrade a kde 4.4

y ahi empezas a eliminar cada bloqueo.

una vez que eliminaste los bloqueos. corregi las dependencias que necesites para kde-4.4.2 y bueno, una vez que termines, en teoria deberias poder emergerlo.

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace una cosa sino.
> 
> chequea lo que dice tu fichero /var/lib/portage/world
> 
> en mi caso tengo esto:
> ...

 

A mí me dice:

```
kde-base/akregator                             

kde-base/ark                                   

kde-base/bovo                                  

kde-base/dolphin                               

kde-base/gwenview                              

kde-base/kate                                  

kde-base/kbattleship                           

kde-base/kblackbox                             

kde-base/kcalc                                 

kde-base/kde-l10n                              

kde-base/kdebase-startkde                      

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons                      

kde-base/kdesu                                 

kde-base/kdm                                   

kde-base/kget                                  

kde-base/khelpcenter                           

kde-base/kinfocenter                           

kde-base/kiten                                 

kde-base/klipper                               

kde-base/kmahjongg                             

kde-base/kmail                                 

kde-base/kmenuedit                             

kde-base/kmix                                  

kde-base/knetwalk                              

kde-base/knetworkconf                          

kde-base/kollision                             

kde-base/kolourpaint                           

kde-base/konqueror                             

kde-base/konquest                              

kde-base/kquitapp                              

kde-base/krunner                               

kde-base/ksnapshot                             

kde-base/ksystemlog                            

kde-base/kuser                                 

kde-base/kwallet                               

kde-base/marble                                

kde-base/okular                                

kde-base/plasma-workspace                      

kde-base/pykde4                                

kde-misc/kcm_gtk                               

kde-misc/yakuake                               

kde-misc/yawp
```

Ya probaré lo que dices.

¡Saludos!

----------

## phyro

Borré todos los paquetes hasta que no tuve problemas de dependencias. Instalé correctamente KDE 4.4.2 con excepción de dos paquetes: pykde4 (que da error al compilar) y plasma-workspace(que depende de pykde4).

Les dejo lo que me sale:

http://phyro.pastebin.com/v1uDTiu6

Al hacer:

```
emerge --info =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2
```

Obtengo:

http://phyro.pastebin.com/Uy5qkTgJ

Lo último que sale en 

```
/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/temp/build.log
```

 es:

```
/usr/include/features.h:160:1: aviso: esta es la ubicación de la definición previa

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/work/pykde4-4.4.2-2.6/python/pykde4/kpythonpluginfactory/kpythonpluginfactory.cpp:111: aviso: parámetro ‘args’ sin uso

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/work/pykde4-4.4.2-2.6/python/pykde4/kpythonpluginfactory/kpythonpluginfactory.cpp: In function ‘int kdemain(int, char**)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/work/pykde4-4.4.2-2.6/python/pykde4/kpythonpluginfactory/kpythonpluginfactory.cpp:344: aviso: variable ‘pyLib’ sin usar

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/work/pykde4-4.4.2-2.6/python/pykde4/kpythonpluginfactory/kpythonpluginfactory.cpp:387: aviso: puede ser que se utilice ‘pClass’ sin inicializar en esta función

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/pykde/kpythonpluginfactory.so

[ 94%] Built target kpythonpluginfactory

sip: QAbstractAnimation has not been defined

make[2]: *** [python/pykde4/sip/plasma/sipplasmapart0.cpp] Error 1

make[1]: *** [python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_plasma.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6028:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'do_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 4692:  Called do_src_compile

 *   environment, line 6026:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3678:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3355:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1485:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  672:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1859:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1504:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/work/pykde4-4.4.2
```

¿Qué podría ser?. Gracias desde ya. Puedo loguearme, pero de ahí me vuelve a la pantalla de login y no carga nada más...

PD: Como en el log vi la siguiente línea:

```

sip: QAbstractAnimation has not been defined
```

Re-emergí qt-core , mediante:

```
emerge --oneshot --ask qt-core
```

Ya que según equery:

```
equery f qt-core | grep QAbstractAnimation

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QAbstractAnimation
```

Y luego intenté emerger plasma-workspace, pero sin éxito, mismo error :'( (o eso parece):

```
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/pykde/kpythonpluginfactory.so

[ 94%] Built target kpythonpluginfactory

sip: QAbstractAnimation has not been defined

make[2]: *** [python/pykde4/sip/plasma/sipplasmapart0.cpp] Error 1

make[1]: *** [python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_plasma.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6029:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'do_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 4693:  Called do_src_compile

 *   environment, line 6027:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3679:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3356:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1486:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  673:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1860:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1505:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.4.2/work/pykde4-4.4.2
```

Por si las dudas:

```
[I] x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r2 ~4.6.1-r1 4.6.2-r1

        {aqua debug doc +exceptions +glib iconv optimized-qmake pch qt3support ssl}

     Installed versions:  4.6.2-r1(4)(01:06:05 03/04/10)(exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework
```

----------

## phyro

Bueno, dobleposteo con la solución a mi problema:

Tuve que seguir esta simple guía:

http://home.coming.dk/index.php/2010/02/13/gentoo-kde-4-4-upgrade-a-day-after

Hacer un:

```
USE="multimedia" emerge -va PyQt4
```

Después, agregue esa use a /etc/make.conf . Luego un:

```
emerge --ask plasma-workspace
```

¡Y todo funcionó perfecto!.

Pero al hacer:

```
emerge --depclean --ask
```

Me daba que quería desinstalar todos los paquetes de KDE, porque me había olvidado de instalar kdebase-startkde. Instalé ese paquete, reinicié, ¡y ahora todo anda bien!.

Gracias a pelelademadera y a todos los que leyeron  :Razz:  .

----------

